
Google acquires LaunchKit - mattiemass
https://library.launchkit.io/launchkit-joins-google-7e6108a706ab
======
spotman
Congrats to the team. I <3 Launchkit, and use a couple of its features.

Seriously bummed that this sounds like the end, however I imagine your amazing
skills will be used to enhance the google play store, which is great for you
guys.

Anyhow, this is not a shocker considering how well L.K's features worked.
Enjoy your time at google.

Finally, thanks for the code, here's hoping someone picks up the torch, or at
least uses it for inspiration :)

